# [SOLVED] a warning about ghostbusters PC custom install



## winxp rules (Jul 28, 2011)

ghostbusters the video game pc will not work with custom install so if you need it to any place other than the default you must copy it 
just silly ATARI I guess just don't buy ghostbusters pc if you do not have 12 gb on your windows drive


----------

